# D2 unter Intel Mac



## wing87 (2. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute

Lange schon gesucht aber nichts gefunden, also versuche ich hier mein Glück:

Wisst ihr ne Möglickhkeit wie ich Diablo 2 unter nem Intel-Mac installieren und starten kann? 

Bisherige Suchen in diversern Mac-Foren ergaben immer nur das Ergebnis: geht nicht


Wisst ihr eventuell eine Möglichkeit ohne Windows zu installieren?

Danke schon mal im Voraus.

mfg


----------



## nasabaer (2. Mai 2009)

Bei Blizzard den richtigen Installer runterladen - dann funkt das auch wieder.


----------

